# Clarke & White "C" New York



## PA Will (Dec 20, 2013)

It's a dark green bottle bout 9.5" tall. Taper top lotta bubbles in the glass.  Not a pontil but in the push up it has a "4" embossed. 

It kind of reminds me of a bigger toga bottle. Any info???
Thanks.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 20, 2013)

they come in two sizes. this might be the smaller one? sounds tall tho. here is a crappy image of my Clarke and white with some soda bottles. the sodas are 7" more or less. this is considered the small one. this was dug btw in 1850-60 context. not many had pontils, some real early ones did, like 1830-40, but im not sure that it would have said Clarke and White. somewhere here there is, no doubt a discussion of the years that Clarke and white were in biz together.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 20, 2013)

lets see a pic?


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 20, 2013)

here is another Saratoga bottle that was dug in 1860's context. it is the same size as my Clarke and White with a "C". From this image, it looks like it tops out at 8" so 9.5" seem a little tall for a little bottle.(pint?) now I really want to see a pic of yours!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 20, 2013)

nice top on that bad boy twowheelfan... sometimes those push up bottoms were sand pontils... jim


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 20, 2013)

Picture of the base.


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is a pint size sand chip pontiled Clarke and White bottle I found several months ago. This was a really cool bottle and I debated on whether or not to keep it! What I found so unique about it was it's huge applied sloping collared lip with ring. The pictures really do not do it justice. I believe this may possibly be from the Mt. Pleasant glassworks, but I am not a hundred percent sure. Don Tucker wrote a great book on Saratoga type bottles if your interested in learning more about them!


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 20, 2013)

Super bottle twowheelfan!


----------



## PA Will (Dec 20, 2013)

How does one post an image with an iPhone??? If anyone wants I could email a pic to them.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 20, 2013)

I won't be at my computer until tomorrow, but if you want to email it to me I will post your pics tomorrow. Some one else might be able to walk you through the I phone thing. I can't. Sorry.twowheelfan@yahoo.com


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 20, 2013)

Have you clicked on Open Full Version right above where you type your response. It will show a paper clip so you can choose your attachments.


----------



## PA Will (Dec 21, 2013)

No paper clip icon. 
I'll email a couple shots to you.  
Thank you!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2013)

atticfinds said:
			
		

> Here is a pint size sand chip pontiled Clarke and White bottle I found several months ago. This was a really cool bottle and I debated on whether or not to keep it! What I found so unique about it was it's huge applied sloping collared lip with ring. The pictures really do not do it justice. I believe this may possibly be from the Mt. Pleasant glassworks, but I am not a hundred percent sure. Don Tucker wrote a great book on Saratoga type bottles if your interested in learning more about them!



*Hellacious!*


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Clarke & White "C" New York PA Will's images of his bottle*

here you go PA Will. nice bottle. this looks like the quart sized one. Nice!


----------



## PA Will (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Clarke & White "C" New York PA Will's images of his bottle*

Thanks twowheelfan!!


----------



## PA Will (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Clarke & White "C" New York PA Will's images of his bottle*

Thanks twowheelfan!!


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Clarke & White "C" New York PA Will's images of his bottle*

You are welcome! I do not have a large quart size to compare it to, only have the smaller pint sized ones. I do believe tha t THAT is the large sized Saratoga bottle. There is nothing in your pic to scale it to, but the form is a dead ringer for the quart sized bottle. Scan around on this site. I know that there is a discussion of base markings on here somewhere.  You will be able to research a narrower age range her I'm sure. Could be earlier than you think! Could be newer too.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 23, 2013)

Now if it said lynch and Clarke.....


----------



## diggerdirect (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi PA Will, Nice bottle!

Your bottle held 'Congress Water' from the Congress Spring at Saratoga, NY and dates around 1856-1866.


 A Dr.John Clarke bought the spring in 1822. The Congress Spring bottles timeline goes about like this;

Embossed:
Lynch & Clarke 1823-1833
John Clarke 1833-1846
Clarke & Co 1846-1856
Clark & White 1856-1866

About 1865 the Congress Spring & the Empire Spring merged becoming the Congress & Empire Spring Co. (C&E)

The Clark & Whites are a large group with alot of variants but boiled down to two types, one without and one with the block 'C' in the center.
 The Clark & Whites without the C in the center turn up pontiled but its rare to find a block C example pontiled in quart or pint size, but usually have numbers or letters on the base. Your bottle would most likely have been blown at the Mt. Pleasant glass Works about 12 miles or so from the spring.

That Knowlton's is a beauty! He purchased the Empire Spring from G W Weston in 1861 and sold it in 1864.
Never seen a pontiled one before, nice!

I've got Tucker's older book (1986) but there is a newer edition came out not to long ago. These saratogas are highly addictive!

Al


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks Al (diggerdirect) for the Saratoga cliff notes! great to have people around that share information. these bottles are quite fun to dig. looking forward to digging many many more.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes Al, you've been very helpful.  Even though I only have two mineral waters, the timelines are a great help.  Any idea where the blackglass L&Cs were blown?  Years ago, someone told me Mt. Vernon GW.


----------



## PA Will (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 13, 2014)

They are all great bottles - so keep-em is my motto.  I have studied a lot of them.  They confirmed when they started chilling the iron to remove the so called whittle - "/ Cold Mold Ripple ". and the changes were great.  Also I noticed that one of these had a Makers + mark on the bottom. They started using them when they started paying production incentive to the bottle shops that made them.   Fun bottles to collect.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 28, 2014)

Great bottles.  I have had and still have a lot of them.  There series study confirmed when they started chilling mold iron casting cavities to eliminate the so called "whittle" in their bottle molds. An example of bottles talking to me with their stories.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a very relevant article by Howard Dean: http://www.mohawkvalleybottleclub.com/ArchiveArticles/PDF_Articles/SaratogaGlassWorksMtPleasant.pdf 


http://www.ricksbottleroom.com/saratogaglassworks.htm​


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I have to post this fact if you men go back to the old threads as much as I do.  The large + and the odd shaped 4  are both makers marks, put on the bottles so they would know which shop made them and/or how much incentive $s they earned.  Great bottles with a lot of history.RED Matthews


----------

